# Did UK got hit by yesterday storm?



## zozo (24 Jun 2016)

Here at the other side of the pond it was completely out of this world.  i've never seen such a rain storm in my live in europe.. I live just under the top of a hill and there was so much rain and wind it was like the rain was flying verticaly, i opened a window and it was 3 seconds i was wet as if ive taken a shower. The street looked like a raging river within 15 minutes.. I saw trees break in front of my hous and blew up hill like match sticks.. While watching all this with aw and laughing my butt off, because it was my first time ever in 50 years to witness this, last time was 20 years ago in africa, but here??

But the joy was short lived, 10 minutes into the process a hear water dropping all over the house, it came out of the wall and ceiling.. It was to much for the sewer couldn't take it all and the flat roof flooded.. I jumped on the roof in the storm and stood more than anckle  deep in the water trying to find the drains to keep them free and using buckets to get the water of my roof.
The power went off because all the water running into the power sockets..

I have been mopping the house till 3 o clock into the night..  Had to drill holes in the ceiling to drain the water pockets above the plasternboards, about 30 liters off water came out.. If i didn't drill  the holes the plasterboard probably would have come down completey on it's own within a few hours soaking..

Did it hit the UK too?? It did in France..


----------



## mort (24 Jun 2016)

It certainly hit here. I was visiting my nan in hospital and had to walk 10 minutes back to the car. After about 2ft I was wetter than I'd ever been before and the drains were gushing water out like fountains. The path was completely under water as it's on a hill and it was over my ankles for a lot of it. On the drive home the roads were completely flooded and up to 2ft under water which isn't normal for even long duration downpours,  and this was only 30 minutes or so. Only had a few bolts of lighting, turning the sky purple but couldn't see them at all as the rain was so thick it reduced visibility to tens of metres. Still the rain wasn't that cold.
I have seen rain heavier but that was during tornado season in florida and there were some nice twisters to go with it.

Hope the water improves and you get your house dried out.


----------



## Alex J (24 Jun 2016)

Hi zozo I live in the north of England and we escaped the bad weather yesterday, sorry to hear of your troubles, hope you get back to normal soon. regards , Alex.


----------



## zozo (24 Jun 2016)

Thank you Alex..  For now it was a rather warm sunny day again and looking at the damage it fortunately doesn't seem so bad it's drying quickly, a bit plaster and a new paint job will do the trick i think. The commig weeks will show how it all dry up.. So i guess i'm lucky, also because everything leaked around my open top tanks and no drop of it fell in.. I guess brown stained water seeping from the roof trhough a 1920 old ceiling aint very healthy for fish if it ends up in the tank. Only have a day behind me of cleaning the house, washing all mops, towels and bed sheets i used to soak all up, got no dry cloth left in the house, the bath tub is completely filled to the top with wett towels, mobs and bed sheets etc.. It was a hectic night.. 

But it was a mad storm, in a way awsome to withness, never seen one like that before in my country.. I hope this is not going to be something regular.. My respect to people living in those hy risk places where it hits even harder.. Nature can be as mad as it can be as beautiful.. The worst of all, the hail distroyed all floating vegitation in my pond..  i was so glad with my first lotus leaves floating, everything is smashed to pieces. Major set back for that.. Took a walk this afternoon and felt sorry for all broken trees, unbelievele, the whole storm took maybe 45 minutes, what nature can distroy in such short time.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2016)

In the netherlands we got hail te size of oranges :s


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





Alex J said:


> Hi zozo I live in the north of England and we escaped the bad weather yesterday, sorry to hear of your troubles, hope you get back to normal soon. regards , Alex.


 I live in the south of the UK, but far enough west so it just missed us.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alex J (25 Jun 2016)

I'm sure you will get your pond back to it's former glory , glad to hear there isn't too much damage to your house . must of been quite a scary experience


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Jun 2016)

It missed us completely


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2016)

Photos from the terror/supercell in the netherlands: https://www.flickr.com/photos/omroepbrabant/sets/72157670176004795/


----------



## ian_m (25 Jun 2016)

Yes we got blown right out of the EU it was that bad.


----------



## zozo (25 Jun 2016)

Paulus said:


> Photos from the terror/supercell in the netherlands: https://www.flickr.com/photos/omroepbrabant/sets/72157670176004795/



I live down south in the netherlands, we luckely missed those massive balls of hail.. Pfew so we hill billies were very lucky with that. Remarkable actualy because the storm came from the south, so it hit us earlier and kept the big balls in above us..


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jun 2016)

Its hitting me now! heavy rain and thunder!! earlier in the week was mental!!


----------

